# Weird looking Tetra



## BrianK (Feb 11, 2006)

If you saw my other thread, one of my Bloodfin Tetras ate my Ram's eggs. That Tetra today had a big white spot on his side under the skin (just on his left side). I have no idea what it could be and was wondering if anyone here knew. Here is a picture:


----------



## Gumby (Aug 1, 2005)

Is it fuzzy? If so, it's probably fungus. If not, my guess is a bacterial disease.


----------



## BrianK (Feb 11, 2006)

It doesn't look fuzzy, but it isn't on the outside of the fish. It is on the inside, the skin is transparent.


----------



## BrianK (Feb 11, 2006)

http://freshaquarium.about.com/cs/disease/p/neondisease.htm

I think it may be that... I'm going to remove him from the tank.


----------



## BrianK (Feb 11, 2006)

I removed all the Tetras... I don't want to take any chances with my other fish getting anything.


----------



## JanS (Apr 14, 2004)

If it is NTD, there isn't much you can do about it, so it was a good idea to isolate them.

I'm assuming you put them in another tank? If so, you can keep an eye on them to see what it turns out to be, and maybe watch your other fish for any similar symptoms.


----------



## BrianK (Feb 11, 2006)

I put them in a bag and it's floating in the aquarium right now. I'm about to run by my sister's place to pick up an extra 5g to put them in.

I'm going to keep an eye on everyone and hope the other fish do alright. Since I only have two tanks at my disposal, should I put all the Tetras in the 5g and see what happens, or put the really sick one to bed and watch the other 4 for the next couple weeks to see if they get it too?

Because I don't have time to cycle the 5g or anything, would using water from my main tank help at all? I don't want the Tetras to all die from an ammonia spike or something.


----------



## JanS (Apr 14, 2004)

It's sort of up to you if you want to see how the sick one does. The others have already been exposed, so it probably wouldn't make any difference at this point.

The water from another tank won't do much good for cycling a new one, but other stuff like filter media, rocks, plants, etc. from your established tank would have bacteria on them, and should take care of any spikes you would get. In fact, that is the way most of us cycle new tanks. 

BTW, this isn't necessarily NTD, and could just be something like a cyst or tumor on the one fish, so it's all together possible that the others will be just fine.


----------



## BrianK (Feb 11, 2006)

Thanks for the help, I really appreciate it. Just got back with the tank. Going to clean it up and move the Tetras in there. It would be nice if it is just a tumor or something so they don't all die. but that's life.


----------



## kwc1974 (Jan 4, 2006)

I have heard that cranking up the heat on the fish to 85-90F (I thought that it was prety hot too) would help some fish that are infected.
Of coarse this would only apply to fish that you know could tolarate the temp...ie Amazon fish. And do not do it in your planted tank, you'll probably cook all your plants that cann't take the temp.
I have tried this on Discus that started to get sick with great results.
Never tried on anything that had NTD thou.


----------



## valleyvampiress (Feb 18, 2006)

I had this appear on one of my pristella tetras. I didn't know what it was at the time, but when I discovered it, I saw that it was inside the fish like you were describing (looked like your pic). I thought it had to be an internal bacterial infection so I started feeding an internal bacterial fighting food to them (had two, one did not have the whiteness). It didn't help, and he eventually died. The other one followed later on. I didn't know what it was until now.

I really hope that isn't what you have. I'm glad you're taking precautions though.


----------



## BrianK (Feb 11, 2006)

Thanks for the info vallvamp. Good thing I separated them from the rest in case it is what they have. I hope my other fish didn't catch it while they were together.

Did your second tetra get the white spot before it died? Were there any other 'side effects' or odd behavior? How long did they live with the white spot before they got noticably worse?

So far my other four Tetras are fine and the 'sick' one hasn't gotten worse.


----------

